
‘Nokia Is Back’ And Ballsy; ‘We’re Not Sorry We’re Not Apple’ - mjfern
http://moconews.net/article/419-nokia-is-back-and-ballsy-were-not-sorry-were-not-apple/
======
foobarbazetc
Nokia will keep dying a slow and painful death that no one cares about if they
don't stop using their "market share" argument soon.

It's not about existing share of underpowered phones with poor UIs and apps.
No one cares about that, and you're not making any profit off it, so
obviously, it doesn't matter.

What matters is innovation on both hardware and software fronts, which Nokia
has failed to execute on for at least 5 years.

The sooner Nokia wakes up and pulls its head from the ground, the sooner
they'll have a chance to slowly inch back into relevance. But at this stage,
there's no way it's going to happen.

Nokia are essentially screwed.

------
wccrawford
"In the past quarter, people bought far more Nokia phones than Apple and
Android combined."

Then shouldn't he be ashamed that people aren't excited about them?

